# vinyl spray for door panels?



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

anyone ever tried to respray door panels with vinyl spray paint? if so, how did it turn out and what product did you use?

My panels are a bit shabby, but generally in ok shape for a driver. Not ready to go full-in on an interior job at this point.

Note, my car originally had a parchment interior, which the previous owner converted to black so I assume this has already been done once to the entire interior


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

I used vinyl paint on an interior over 35 years ago and it turned out great. I'm sure the products today are far superior than the ones I used*. *I would just make sure I followed the directions on the can to the T.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I used SEM products to restain a TA black (it was black but needed a lot of touch up) and it turned out great. I have recently used dark aqua on my Lemans from Ames and it was great as well. Prep is the key. Don't short cut on the prep.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

great to know. thanks


----------

